# WCF Game 1: Denver Nuggets (0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0) [5/19]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Alright Fisher...time to get your act together against a PG that you are better suited to guard. 

Dont let Kenyon Martin get in Paus head!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

+/- 2 Carmelo Anthony Technical Fouls this series?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One step closer to the Finals. Can't have another Game 1 letdown like we did against Houston. Go Lakers!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

What was the DEN crowd chanting at Kobe last year? Was it "rapist"? Then LA started chanting "DUI" ...wonder if any of that is gonna go on?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We seem to have Denver's number over the years. However, Billups has been the key to their success this year and we can't leave him open...or he will kill us from the outside. We match up with them well and we should take this series...if we really want to. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> What was the DEN crowd chanting at Kobe last year? Was it "rapist"? Then LA started chanting "DUI" ...wonder if any of that is gonna go on?


Yeah, we did the DUI chant first.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> Yeah, we did the DUI chant *first*.


lol, oops, selective memory


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This series to me is all about our abilty to defend Billups. We gotta trap him hard and we can't get caught scrambling too much and leave JR Smith open for 3 too often. 

Kobe is the key to this series he's gotta break down the Nuggets with his scoring ability. He should have match up edges with Jones, KMart and Smith taking turns guarding him. 

he's gotta punish them bad. Once they start reacting it'll open the paint up. 

I hope Bynum is agile enough to handle Nene, because he killed Dampier off the dribble who couldn;t move laterally quickly at all. I wonder that Bynum may be too gimp to cover him but we'll see. 

I'm almost willing to live with whatever melo does scoring wise long as he doesn't go for 40 on us to often. 

For some odd reason we've done a good job against him this season and over the years.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

this is also a repeat of the last time denver got this far in 1985, hoping for the same result obviously!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think the key in this series will be the benches.

Farmar
Brown
Vujacic
Walton
Odom
Powell

VS

Carter
Smith
Kleiza
Andersen

If we win that battle, we will definitely win this series.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, nice shirt.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

**** I hate finals. What bull**** is it that I have to do exams on game one? **** school I'm going to just live on the streets.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the nuggets are going to get spanked. just you wait and see


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

what happened to the credits/betting system here? was going to put my meager 5k on the line


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll see if I can add a vBookie to this thread later today. If not, I'll set one up for Game 2.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

New series, new team. Go out there and play like you mean it!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> **** I hate finals. What bull**** is it that I have to do exams on game one? **** school I'm going to just live on the streets.


:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

To quote the little fat kid on League of Their Own:

"We're gonna wiiiiinnn, yoooouuuuuuu stiiiiink."

Hang in their CDR. If it makes you feel any better, I get to watch this one.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

skip class and watch the game you big baby


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> To quote the little fat kid on League of Their Own:
> 
> "We're gonna wiiiiinnn, yoooouuuuuuu stiiiiink."
> *
> Hang in their CDR. If it makes you feel any better, I get to watch this one. *


Oh ****, I do feel better now... :|


I predict Lakers by 15, Kobe will finish with 36 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists. Gasol will have 22/13 or so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So is anyone going to be around for the game thread?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LD2k's "Fool's Gold":


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> So is anyone going to be around for the game thread?


Nope...Tivo, gonna start 45min behind. Go Lakers!

Lakers gonna win by double digits tonight! Book it! If I was to bet it the space time continum would change and the Lakers would lose and Biff would own a casino! Dont worry, Im not gonna bet it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know you've explained it before, but I don't remember: why do you not watch the games live, Rizzle?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

^^ Because he has to wait for me to get off work at 6:00


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> So is anyone going to be around for the game thread?


I will be, I think this will be the first time since the playoffs started, **** school.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Go Lakers!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

and commercials suck balls


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Go Lakers!


:champagne:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll be here. Bought some Evan green label for this special occasion.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Let's hope for absolute destruction. I want to see Denver blown out to set the tone of the series.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> LD2k's "Fool's Gold":


I love that "in your face" jam by Pau!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Will miss the start of this game, I think, but I should be able to catch most of it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice avatar, KJ!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> Nice avatar, KJ!


Thanks! I figured I should represent the team I'm rooting for the rest of the way with one of my favorite players on the roster...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Thanks! I figured I should represent the team I'm rooting for the rest of the way with one of my favorite players on the roster...


Excellent.

Go get the rest of the Bulls fans to become Lakers fans for the remainder of the Playoffs.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Go get the rest of the Bulls fans to become Lakers fans for the remainder of the Playoffs.


Ha - not sure that one's gonna happen. Not too many Kobe fans 'round those parts, if I recall correctly.

I almost went with a Walton avy, but I didn't want to get thrown out of here...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> I almost went with a Walton avy, but I didn't want to get thrown out of here...


You'd certainly have an unique avatar. haha


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> I know you've explained it before, but I don't remember: why do you not watch the games live, Rizzle?


What ElCap said...but more for skipping the first half commercials...I dont give a rats *** if ElCap gets over to my place on time:evil:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Id watch regular season games where we would have enough fast forward to skip every commercial and haltime in the game. (about a hour delay)

Now that its playoff time I can only handle delaying the first half. Other people in my complex watch the game and I dont want to hear him cussing or rejoicing in the second half and have me guessing/assuming whats happening.

I wont even look who called me when I ignore calls during the game. Im so paranoid that I can figure out by who called me and at what time what is going on in the game.

I hate it when I get calls right when the game would end in reality but Im on delay. It always makes me assume the game ended in regulation and that there is no chance of overtime.

...No, Im not crazy when it comes to the Lakers...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Do the commercials really bug you that much? I don't mind them too much.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Do the commercials really bug you that much? I don't mind them too much.


yes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Fisher isn't a good basketball player.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ariza needs to man up on 'Melo.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Another terrific start by the Lakers. Goddamnit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not the start I was hoping for, but definitely not time to panic or anything of the sort.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher just won't find his shot...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please bring in Farmar/Brown.

And someone tell our defense to defend the paint.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

God, Gasol is such a *****.

Bynum and Kobe have been the only bright spots to me so far.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What we're seeing isn't a lack of "toughness", it's a lack of effort.

Pau is a joke defensively. He just flat out doesn't give 100%. Ariza's passing shows that he isn't all there, and no one is attacking the basket with any flare. Not to mention the fact that Melo has shot like 5 completely uncontested jumpers.

Andrew should get 20/10 against this team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom comes in and picks up a foul immediately. Sweet!

...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> Please bring in Farmar/Brown.
> 
> And someone tell our defense to defend the paint.


I was hopeful before this game that Fisher would hit shots...I guess not. He blows.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol is playing some terrible basketball right now. He's doing nothing on either end of the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

'Melo is lighting us up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back-to-back 3's now as Shannon Brown hits.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Sasha hit his 1st shot of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeff Can Gundy jinxed Billups.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How many contested shots have the Nuggets made? Three? There is legitimately *NO* rotation going on by the Laker defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd rather see Kobe guarding 'Melo and putting Brown on Billups.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> Good to see Sasha hit his 1st shot of the game.


He and Shannon are gonna have to hit their shots because Fisher isn't going to. Yes, that was very good to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets not shooting well from the stripe - I like it! They're 1/6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke for 3! 3-point game! Our bench came to play!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Props to the bench so far. They've made a few bone-headed plays, but they're making shots.

Like I said yesterday, we're gonna need our bench to outplay and outscore theirs in order to win this series.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I never want to see Fisher on the floor.. Ever again.


Walton's actually playing well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> Luke for 3! 3-point game! Our bench came to play!


Thank God, cuz Gasol, Ariza and Fisher didn't.

I really wonder whether Brown should be made a starter. The problem with that is...what if we don't start off games *that* much better with him, and then our bench doesn't have energy with Fisher?

One solution would be to not play Fisher at all, but let's be honest...that's just not going to happen.

Come on Lakers!!! Play defense!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil didn't need to make any substitutions right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Gasol comes in and gets dunked on.

I ****ing hate him.

Another three!!! Odom!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see our guys hitting their 3's.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is bull****.

Twice now Billups has been to the foul line when nothing has occurred. He just fell down at the end of that first Q. 

That call just now was awful. Let's hope he keeps blowing his FT opps.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG let's play a little dumber. WTF was that pass from Farmar?

Another iffy foul call to send Billups to the line. We're blowing chances here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets with 12 free throw attempts. Lakers with 3 free throw attempts. I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seriously...Fisher...what are you doing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Ariza almost threw that **** down!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Josh Powell come in and nail a jumper.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That was a nasty dunk by Kobe; He needs to keep on attacking the rim.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau Gasol is getting abused by Nene.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Powell gives LA their first lead of the night!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher - FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, PLEASE STOP SHOOTING!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mbenga just got put on a poster.

DEREK FISHER FINALLY HITS A SHOT! A 3 AT THE BUZZER TO GIVE THE LAKERS THE LEAD!

FFFFFFFFFFIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would really like this Nuggets team if they weren't playing the Lakers, they're really entertaining.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher FOR THREEEE


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Fisher is driving me nuts here. Thank God he hit that shot at the end...that was a big momentum booster for us to head into the second half. But he's been taking way too many shots off the dribble and shots 6-7 seconds into the shot clock. He really needs to get back into his role as a spot-up shooter that only takes open shots.

And where is the interior defense? I know we're in foul trouble, but COOOOME ON...

Gasol is having an even worse game than any he had against Houston. He's an offensive non-factor and he's been stupid and slow on defense.

We rotated WAAAAAY better on the pick and rolls in that second quarter. We brought the energy big-time, as opposed to the first quarter when we just waited to see what Denver would do.

We need to bring that same sort of energy to start the second half. Most importantly, we need to *POUND THE PAINT* to start the 3rd Q. Bynum can score against these guys and he knows it. If Pau grows some balls and stops taking fade-away jump shots, he can do.

If our bench outplays Denver's again in he second half, we'll be in good shape. We just need to go to the basket more.

I would say something about all the touch fouls that were called in Denver's favor...but we all know.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

1st half analysis. 

Fisher ****ing sucks period. He's doing nothing at all but jacking shots. 

Gasol needs to be involved we're not getting him involved at all. 

Kobe's defense has been spectacular he's holding down Billups and he forced Melo into an airball. On offense he needs to take his damn time he's getting the easy looks in the post he's just not getting the arch. 

LO, and Bynum have gotta stop fouling and our bench has really stepped up.

I really wouldn't mind if Sasha, Fisher and Brown played pg the rest of the series. 

2nd half Gasol Gasol Gasol to get him energized to stopping Nene and Kobe and the bench gotta keep on scoring.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If you look at the box score, all our starters have a negative +/- and everyone on the bench has a positive +/-.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Fisher is driving me nuts here. Thank God he hit that shot at the end...that was a big momentum booster for us to head into the second half. But he's been taking way too many shots off the dribble and shots 6-7 seconds into the shot clock. He really needs to get back into his role as a spot-up shooter that only takes open shots.
> 
> And where is the interior defense? I know we're in foul trouble, but COOOOME ON...
> 
> ...


The touch fouls and lack of calls our way has been staggering the farmar play where he up faked Nene drew contact and got no call pissed me off the whole 1st half. 

we gotta stop the trapping way out high as well. its opening up the rim for dunks and fouls by our bigs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau Gasol needs to get going in the 3rd quarter. 5 points & 6 rebounds in the 1st half isn't going to cut it, and neither is letting your man go off for 14 points on 6/7 shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4 fouls on Bynum...great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My God...foul after foul after foul...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't stop 'Melo.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Tough first half...but we are up...which is a huge psychological edge in this game. Kobe and Melo are a wash...which really shows that the rest of the guys really need to step up in the second half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carmelo Anthony is en fuego.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Fisher missed that shot, I would have seriously driven over to Staples Center and attacked him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm very frustrated right now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bull**** tech on Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've taken 20 more shots than the Nuggets (due to offensive rebounding which we're leading 13-4) and are still losing (mostly due to the Nuggets getting to the line at will and Lakers struggling to).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton...come the **** on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on LA - time to take your game to another level.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I cannot stand Sasha, honestly, why the hell is he playing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm very frustrated. Denver keeps getting to the line and we've only been there 11 times. WTF?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets have gone to the line 33 times. Lakers have gone to the line 14 times. That's incredible to me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently Kobe Bryant doesn't get fouled at all.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Apparently Kobe Bryant doesn't get fouled at all.


Well of course not, that's just a ridiculous thought, it's not like every single Nugget has hacked him at the rim or anything like that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Lakers!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's been great tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe nails them both! 2-point Lakers lead with 30.5 seconds left! Denver ball!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Trevor ****ing Ariza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The game is in the refrigerator folks. The door is closed, the lights are out, the eggs are coolin, the butter's getin' hard and the jello is JIGGLIN!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We win!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Billups out of bounds...boy are they missing calls. How the HELL did he make that shot, though?

So happy we won this one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

How about that Mr. Cluth. 

Kobe was money, Ariza with the incredible speed,Fish with the Big 3 and we got stops down the stretch. 

Great great win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh thank you god!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

1st time all post season the Nuggets are trailing in the series. Now we're gonna see about their vaunted newfound togetherness. 

Melo won't drop 39 again. Kmart won't make shots again and Gasol will show up big next time. 

Kobe will be even better missed alot of easy ones tonight.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Missed all but 8 minutes or so of the 4th quarter - Lakers got it done when it mattered. 1-0.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"Denver sucks!" - Good work, Lakers fans.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why does George Karl look like his best friend has died every time the Nuggets lose a game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at some people in the playoffs forum making it look like the Lakers got away with so much in the 4th quarter. Denver got away with a lot of **** all game long. **** that. Give LA credit for taking Game 1 - Denver choked despite having a grasp on the victory.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i have to be honest, i thought the lakers were going to lose. nobody but kobe was being aggressive, denver was up, and melo was getting hot.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

**** Time Warner Cable! The tivo crapped out at two min to go in the third...We turned on our second tv and there was 2:30 left in the game and the Lakers down by 4....ugh...thank god they won


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our offense tonight was so disorganized.we didn't show any patience, we rushed shots turned the ball over. This game felt like a loss all the way. 

But we found a way to play some defense of all things to win something I never expected. 

Kobe is gonna be worn to shreds after this series guarding Billups and melo.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


>


:mvp: :mvp: :mvp:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like I missed a hell of a game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Sounds like I missed a hell of a game.


and about 11 heart attacks


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn that loss totally took george karl's spirit away. he seems really bummed out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Definitely. After the game he said that there are no "moral victories" in basketball and that the next 48 hours were going to be tough.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the guy asking questions probably stopped at about 5 seconds in, and karl responded at 39 seconds in. he's flabbergasted.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good. I hope it ****s with their confidence.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I had a grip of people over.. flat screen.. volume blastin.. when fish hit that shot we were screaming our *** off.. great moment


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Surprised that Kobe only played 34 mins


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I swear to you all...i almost got fired because i was running around in the backroom screaming my *** off. Funny thing is we dont even have a TV at my work. I ghetto rigged 15 year old radio with foil to get a static laced AM 570. lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I swear to you all...i almost got fired because i was running around in the backroom screaming my *** off. Funny thing is we dont even have a TV at my work. I ghetto rigged 15 year old radio with foil to get a static laced AM 570. lol


:laugh:

Awesome!

That reminds of when I was working at Best Buy during Game 4 of the Lakers/Suns series in 2006. I was in the home theater department so of course I had the game on. Bunch of customers were watching the game and some workers were as well (whenever the managers weren't nearby).

When Kobe hit the shot, I started screaming and running around Best Buy. All my co-workers were laughing their asses off and people in the front of the store had no idea what was going on. The customers thought I was a little crazy, but I didn't care. I finally calmed down after about 5 minutes, then used the Tivo to rewind it and watch it all over again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

CubanLaker said:


> I swear to you all...i almost got fired because i was running around in the backroom screaming my *** off. Funny thing is we dont even have a TV at my work. I ghetto rigged 15 year old radio with foil to get a static laced AM 570. lol


Ugh...I had to hear Fishers 0.4 shot on the radio...That was 1000 different emotions in a half a second! Very hard to figure out what happened but I was happy as ****!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

when i was younger i used to get super excited over regular season games, but these days it's not that big to me... until the playoffs. at this time of the year, when they hit big shots and make big plays, i seriously can't control myself. such elation. derek hitting the 3 at the end of the first half, and then with about 2:30 remaining really got me excited. maybe he won't be as big a liability to us now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Replay is on ESPN right now for those who missed it (Darth).


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

The Lakers definitely stole this one. Denver outplayed them for almost the entire game but couldn't get it done. I'd be surprised if this series doesn't go at least 6 games.


----------

